# Looking for a Hoyt Charger Package-LH,Black with 60 Lbs Limbs?



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Want to order a Hoyt Charger Package,LH,60 Lbs and in Black,What is the price in Ontario for the Package?Any of you Hoyt dealers out there?..


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Going to order a Dna and not from an Ontario dealer...I Can get it quicker and cheaper in the U.s,as usual...Grizz


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Griz...

Did you try calling anyone from a store?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

From around here?No..Because none of them ever want to stock a Left handed bow and then they have to order 1 and it takes months,I understand that i am in the 1-2% but i am a Customer just the same...I am just going to trade for a Bear Carnage and buy a Bear Attack..Cheaper,Quicker and Maybe..Hopefully i will be able to find a Bear dealer who has 28" mods for a LH Carnage and Attack in stock..Hopefully.Archery shops around here just do not have the Stock or items i want ever..Just what it is..Not bustin there ballz..Just the Truth...Who is even a Bear Dealer around me?I Couldnt tell you,but i know i will get my mods...Grizz


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

most shops should be able to get bear stuff no problem as the canadian distributor is in Peterborough and they ussually have most stuff in stock. I also agree about ordering stuff from the states as well. I can order most things state side and have it come straight to my house for less money and quicker than my local shop can get it.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Have no problems dealing with Norris bait n Tackle or South Nation Archery if i need too,but i actually go out of my way to not support the shop that is closer to me then any of them...Arrogance,lies and lousy craftmanship steered me away mighty quickly from that place,Lied to about prices,work was half azz and just the smugness of some of the employess made me laugh,actually was told a few years ago when me and a buddy were in there buying our Turkey tags and i had about $200.00 worth of items for a new bow in my hand(Pse) by the employee that he wouldnt even shoot one of those pieces of chit if it was given to him..Ok then,We set everything down and walked out...First impressions go along way....On the Other hand the Cs at Norris and South Nation is Top Notch....Grizz


----------

